# Genuine Red Neck Fifth Wheeler!



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

How would you like to meet this rig on a two-lane road....coming down the mountain in your direction....power steering works real good now.

She's hitched up and ready to roll!! 

Amazin' how the extra weight smoothes out the ride. 

Needed to air up the rear tires a bit ('bout 160 psi). 

Added some super heavy-duty chain for extra support on the tailgate, (note the 'Heavy-Duty 'S' hooks to attach the chain) 

Also paid-up for some BIG Number 5/16 sheet metal screws to attach the Reese hitch frame to the tailgate (see 'em there? one on each side...) 

Likely two more through the carpet into the floor pan inside.... 

Yep, probably overkill, but didn't want the possibility of having an axerdent.

Most of the time was spent on the front porch whittling down that MASSIVE solid pine 4x4 to fit precisely down into the hole in the ball mount receiver. 

Note also - The 14" x 14" piece of 3/8" plywood on the underside of the tailgate to distribute the load more evenly and beef up that tailgate support. 

'A MAN CAN'T BE TOO SAFE'...!! 

They're out there, folks....... They reproduce
& they're allowed to vote!!!!!!!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi 
Not a problem,it will level up when you fit a big CAT lump into it,and rig a blade to the front,bet it will roll just fine. If you lose it?......Well you may destroy a couple of villages before you pull her up,ride on. 
Gearjammer


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

At least your rig has disc brakes - I can't see what he uses for brakes!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Or you could meet this,"Good ol'boy",just blowing out some carbon so it can breath easier. We are down,we are GONNNNNNNNnnnnnnne
Gearjammer.

You tube: Detroit Diesel 6v-92 Grain Truck RETURNS.


----------

